# In Search of...



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Stunning! Amazing! Beautiful! What an amazing country we live in!

Took me a moment to figure out what 'shooting' meant. I mean, some people DO consider beavers to be pests but osprey?????


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

You guys have the best life in the world. Every single time I see your updates or the pictures you post, all I want is to pack up and move in with you guys!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great pictures Pete  I got a shot of an Osprey catching a fish once, but was too far away, not a good photo  Just nice to be out there ya know!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful pictures...Love the sunset one. Next time you go out "looking" for something, can I put in a request for a million bucks? Seems every time you go looking you find, so just putting that out there.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Great pictures Pete  I got a shot of an Osprey catching a fish once, but was too far away, not a good photo  Just nice to be out there ya know!


Thanks Steve...as you know...you've got to be quick a bit lucky to get those shots. I've definately got "that shot" on my list of to do's.

That would have been a great shot if you'd been jussssst a bit closer but it's still got to be satisfying to capture one with the fish in flight.

Pete


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, just beautiful pictures. Woody has a Great life!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great photos. Looks like such a nice spot to relax. What kind of temperatures are you having up there?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Beautiful pictures...Love the sunset one. Next time you go out "looking" for something, can I put in a request for a million bucks? Seems every time you go looking you find, so just putting that out there.


If I find a million bucks somewhere on the shore...I promise you I'll split it with you...but don't hold your breath...this is the most I've found so far...about 65 cents










Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> Thanks for the great photos. Looks like such a nice spot to relax. What kind of temperatures are you having up there?


It's pretty warm...somewhere in the mid eighties...I understand the valley temps today are forecasted in the triple digits.

Pete


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> If I find a million bucks somewhere on the shore...I promise you I'll split it with you...but don't hold your breath...this is the most I've found so far...about 65 cents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's a start. Only $999999.35 to go!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Well, that's a start. Only $999999.35 to go!


That won't even get ya a lens cap...

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful pictures... thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stunning pictures, you live in such a gorgeous area.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice pictures. It looks so relaxing.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> It's pretty warm...somewhere in the mid eighties...I understand the valley temps today are forecasted in the triple digits.
> 
> Pete


Yes, down here in the inland empire, it is over 100 degrees.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks like a great place to live, and you the the best toys to take advantage of it!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> Yes, down here in the inland empire, it is over 100 degrees.


Ouch...that's too hot for me...definately a beach, lake, creek, river or pool day!!!

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

photoweborama said:


> It looks like a great place to live, and you the the best toys to take advantage of it!


The BEST toy I've got has four paws and a long tail. He provides me with more smiles than anything else possibly could.

Pete


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pete, thanks for sharing your peaceful adventure today. It's always wonderful when your wait is rewarded


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Pete.


----------

